# 87Hz-Technik



## hansotto (1 März 2006)

Hi zusammen,
was versteht man bei FU´s unter "87Hz-Technik".


----------



## Zottel (1 März 2006)

Das wurde schon besprochen. Gib mal "87Hz" in die Suchfunktion ein.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 März 2006)

Hi Hansotto,



			
				Siemens schrieb:
			
		

> Wird ein Stern-Dreieck-Motor in Dreieck verschaltet und über einen Frequenzumrichter mit seiner höheren Sternspannung bei 87HZ betrieben, ist es so möglich ihn mit dem bis zu 1,73-fachen seiner normalen Drehzahl bei erhöhter Leistung zu betreiben. Die Leistung des Frequenzumrichter muß dabei größer ausgewählt werden.


 
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/21139232
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1578341

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Tennar (29 März 2006)

Wir verwenden die 87Hz Einstellung bei Umrichtern für Katz- und Kranfahrtantrieben. Demag macht so etwas häufiger. In Hubwerken kommt es auch zu Einsatz. Dies aber nur unter der Premisse das keine Last im Hubwerk ist(Abfrage über Zugmessdose). Das erhöht die Producktionleistung eines Kranes ungemein.


----------

